# Car Seats



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

There have been previous threads about this subject, but as I've been shopping online I've seen a lot of new models out there. I'm thinking about buying Odie a car seat for Christmas.  What car seat do you have for your chi and what do you like or not like about it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have the snoozer lookout  i had the solvit one before it was nice but i thought it was too "deep" and not as comfy as the snoozer that is made out of foam inside the material


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have 3 different carseats, the snoozer, k&h booster car seat and LA rider by animals matter. The LA rider is my absolute favorite, it's the softest and I love the securing mechanism into the seat but its also the most expensive. There is an indention around the bottom that the seatbelt grips into and then also clips the secure around the seatbelt towards the top. 
My second favorite is the k&h, which can be found for like $80 on amazon. The way it secures to the seat it really great too and there is an optional heating pad for purchase that plugs into ur car charger port! This seat has two slits on the bottom cut horizontally that the seat belts loops through and then the pad sits on top of it. There is a video on gw little, it's just super expensive on there. 
My least fav is my snoozer bc they way it secures to the seat, it's not very sturdy, I think if someone hit me, the seat would go flying for sure. 
Here are some pics for reference. 
La rider



























K&h

















The only pic I have of the snoozer, not sure if u can tell by the pic, but it has two cut outs on the corners that the seat belts buckles over, that's the only thing that keeps it secure. 









This ended up way too long, lol. Hope it helps!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Oooooh I'm really loving that k&h one! What makes it your second fave and not your first? I've heard that the snoozer one has a heavy clip, which wouldn't be good for a smaller chi. What do you guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, Zorana, I can't believe you have 3! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I ended up with 3 bc the snoozer was my first and it was in my budget at the time (I was a student), then I saw the la rider and fell in love (once I was working), so I had to have it. Then Leo came along and I didn't feel the snoozer was safe enough, also didn't want to splurge again plus I was afraid of mojo and Lola not being very welcoming at first, so he needed his own. And of course gw little sent an email
Advertising the k&h, after watching the video and finding it for half the price (they wanted $25 for shipping) i was sold!! That's how I ended up w 3, lol. 

The k&h is great, and it's the one I use the most when I drive my car bc I have a smaller sports car. However the la rider is so so soft, fits all 3 comfortably, the pups can all sleep in it (u wont have this problem with just 1). I think animals matter just increased their prices too, I paid $140 for mine and they are like $200 now. 
I think if u got the k&h, u would love it! Especially for the price and quality. I kinda wish it didn't have that opening in the front but I don't think the dogsnotice it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have the snoozer outlook and I love it. The pups really like it too. Nice and roomy, and they love the Sherpa covering.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont think the metal clip is that heavy  small chis have so much strength  my KC as a pup had no issues with it at all


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Darn! I was just looking at the k&h on gw little and they only ship to the US. Going to have to do some shopping around.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Found it on walmart.com for $90! Won't ship to Canada. Starting to see a trend here...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wait! I found one on eBay with worldwide shipping for $77!!! Yay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-H-BUCKET-...0839921124?pt=US_Pet_Beds&hash=item336b15c5e4


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have the snoozer lookout and i do like it alot. my girls love it. but i'm still thinkging about getting that la rider one . i could use a second one anyways because when i take all 4 dogs in the car. the 3 chihuahuas are fine in one together. but my yorkie needs her own.

i noticed that gwlittle is having a thanksgiving sale ... not sure all the details , but i think everything is 12 % off , so now would be the time... hmmm.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i have the snoozer lookout and i do like it alot. my girls love it. but i'm still thinkging about getting that la rider one . i could use a second one anyways because when i take all 4 dogs in the car. the 3 chihuahuas are fine in one together. but my yorkie needs her own.
> 
> i noticed that gwlittle is having a thanksgiving sale ... not sure all the details , but i think everything is 12 % off , so now would be the time... hmmm.


I saw that too! Actually I was looking on eBay and there is a brand new la rider w 2 days and some hours left in black. Just type "animals matter" and it will come up. You might be able to save some money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, ok! i'll have to compare the prices, thank you . do you like the black better or the grey... i think i like the grey better ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, ok! i'll have to compare the prices, thank you . do you like the black better or the grey... i think i like the grey better ...


I like them both, I would personally get whichever I could find cheaper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just looked on GW little and i cant find the LA rider there. Zorana, can you look and see if you see it there ????


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i just looked on GW little and i cant find the LA rider there. Zorana, can you look and see if you see it there ????


No I don't see them on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> No I don't see them on there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



thanks for looking for me... i thought maybe it was just me that couldnt find them. lol. 

i looked up animal matters and so far , i found petco.com selling them at 15 % off. i think they have different sizes. so i'll hve to measure to see what size i need. they have black and they have camel. i really loved the grey ... oh, well.... i would be happy with black or camel


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Zorana! Now I have to decide on tan or grey. My car interior is grey but my husband's car interior (which we use for road trips) is tan. What size is yours? I see they have a small and large. In my dreams, I also own an italian greyhound, but right now it's just Odie.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. i love italian greyhounds too !!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks Zorana! Now I have to decide on tan or grey. My car interior is grey but my husband's car interior (which we use for road trips) is tan. What size is yours? I see they have a small and large. In my dreams, I also own an italian greyhound, but right now it's just Odie.


No problem!! The picture with all 3 is a size small. The large is really big. And if you do add to the family, you can always get another one or a bigger one and sell the one you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> thanks for looking for me... i thought maybe it was just me that couldnt find them. lol.
> 
> i looked up animal matters and so far , i found petco.com selling them at 15 % off. i think they have different sizes. so i'll hve to measure to see what size i need. they have black and they have camel. i really loved the grey ... oh, well.... i would be happy with black or camel


I would keep your eye on the eBay one, they have great feedback and you may get it much cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> No problem!! The picture with all 3 is a size small. The large is really big. And if you do add to the family, you can always get another one or a bigger one and sell the one you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! That's a good idea. Think I'll go for the small then.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> awww. i love italian greyhounds too !!


Yes! I would love to have a full size greyhound, but an italian would probably be better for Odie. One day!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! That's a good idea. Think I'll go for the small then.


Let me know how you like it once it arrives!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes! I would love to have a full size greyhound, but an italian would probably be better for Odie. One day!


aww. that'd be great if you could get a full size greyhound. there used to be so many beautiful ones that needed to be rescued. i think we have a greyhound rescue not too far away. but i love the little italian ones


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I would keep your eye on the eBay one, they have great feedback and you may get it much cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


i just looked on ebay and i see the one that ends in alittle over 2 days . it is only at 13.50 but i'm sure will go way up in a couple days. 
what size do you have. this one here on ebay may be too smalll, not sure. it says its 16 X 20.
i'll have to measure my lookout one to compare. i like the size of my lookout one . Minnie, Tootsie, and Latte all fit in it together perfectly  ( i think it may be the medium sized snoozer lookout )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww. that'd be great if you could get a full size greyhound. there used to be so many beautiful ones that needed to be rescued. i think we have a greyhound rescue not too far away. but i love the little italian ones


I would LOVE to rescue a retired racing greyhound, but I learned that most unfortunately need to be muzzled around small animals because of the way they're trained (plus their natural instincts). I'm sure it wouldn't be impossible, but Odie needs to be first priority. So you're going for the la rider seat?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I would LOVE to rescue a retired racing greyhound, but I learned that most unfortunately need to be muzzled around small animals because of the way they're trained (plus their natural instincts). I'm sure it wouldn't be impossible, but Odie needs to be first priority. So you're going for the la rider seat?



yes... i've had my eye on that LA rider one ever since Zorana had first posted a pic of it which was awhile back. are you undecided still or are you geting that other one... forgot its name... ( i'm alittle confused about the name cause now i think its called animals matter ??? ).


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the k&h one with the little cutout in the front. I was going to buy that one off of ebay, but then I looked into the estimated duty costs for it when it crosses the border and they were crazy! I emailed the company and asked if there's anywhere that sells them in Canada. It's so weird because I could just drive across the border and buy one somewhere and not pay duty coming back into Canada, but if I order it online I get charged.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just found an ebay seller that will tell me the customs info when I buy it! Sorry, just excited. Think I'm going to get the small tan k&h.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I just found an ebay seller that will tell me the customs info when I buy it! Sorry, just excited. Think I'm going to get the small tan k&h.


Out of curiosity- how much is it? That's what I am looking for too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Out of curiosity- how much is it? That's what I am looking for too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Bucket Booster Pet Seat Small - US $92.81

International Priority Shipping - US $12.00
Includes international tracking

Import charges + US $23.70
No additional import charges at delivery

Total: US $128.51


However, Zorana found one that was $77 and if within the US I think it was free shipping.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Nevermind, I looked and it looks like there is shipping on that one, but I have seen a few that have free US shipping.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought it was free shipping?? I wonder how much it would be if they shipped it to me (free) and then I shipped it to you??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes... i've had my eye on that LA rider one ever since Zorana had first posted a pic of it which was awhile back. are you undecided still or are you geting that other one... forgot its name... ( i'm alittle confused about the name cause now i think its called animals matter ??? ).


Elaine, I think the brand is animals matter but the seat is a LA rider, not positive. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I ordered the k&h small in tan! Now I need to stop shopping for Odie. Her birthday is on Dec. 20th so of course we had to buy her a birthday gift too and it's getting out of control!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

well, it's her bday so you HAAAAAD to buy her two things  I totally get that.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Krystal! I hope u love it! Post pics when it comes in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't mind me, I'm just here for the pretty pictures. :foxes_13:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> well, it's her bday so you HAAAAAD to buy her two things  I totally get that.


I know! I bought her a couch for her birthday. It's SO cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the one I have. You could put 10 Chi's in it, but my 4 love that they can lay down, stand up, move around without being crowded, etc. The Sherpa lining is very nice, and holds up to washing. It's the Snoozer as I mentioned.


----------



## Jennifer89 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the Outward Hound products, they are not the most plush but are very affordable, easy to find used, light weight and easy to transport. The two I have clean up easily which is great for accidents. I have installed mine on my scooter (see profile pic) and they have stood up to the durability test for months now.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Zorana, do you think more than one chi can fit in the LA Rider?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

nvm! i just saw your earlier pots that all 3 fit comfy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> nvm! i just saw your earlier pots that all 3 fit comfy!


Lol, yes they do but I have the medium sized one. There are 3 sizes available, I think mine is the 2x. There's a regular one, a 2x, and a limo size that's huge! Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I received an email that mine has been shipped! I'm SOOOO excited! Can I be in the car seat club now?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I received an email that mine has been shipped! I'm SOOOO excited! Can I be in the car seat club now?


Yay! How exciting!! Ur too funny, of course you can! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I found a limo LA Rider on ebay, tag still on for $90!!! I'm going to order it. Miya has a crappy car seat now so this is exciting!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> I found a limo LA Rider on ebay, tag still on for $90!!! I'm going to order it. Miya has a crappy car seat now so this is exciting!


Shut up! That's an amazing deal!! Like 70% off!! Great find!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Woohoo! That is exciting!! I would have bought the LA rider if I could have found a seller that would deal with customs for me. The trials and tribulations of a Canadian.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope it fits in my little Japanese back seat! Looks huge. I guess it will be good for when we get another dog. If it's in great shape like the seller says, then I agree, that is a great deal. I love ebay & etsy. Esty has some cool stuff, but they also have some junk!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Woohoo! That is exciting!! I would have bought the LA rider if I could have found a seller that would deal with customs for me. The trials and tribulations of a Canadian.


psh! I want to live in BC! Customs might suck but you live in the most beautiful place!! Your wedding pics are to die for gorgeous!


----------

